# Goat kidding - IN PROGRESS!



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

I know I had posted a couple false alarms here but I am now seeing a 4-5 inch bubble coming out which I understand is NOT the sign of a false alarm this time.

I have her in a clean, dry, and relatively warm place so I think everything is going to be ok. I have a pickup with a camper on the back which I have backed up right outside my front door with her in it. I put down a flat board and some towels to cover the ribbing of the bed liner in the truck. I am going to get some more straw in there too.

I asked someone else about putting a small heater or light bulb in there to keep her warm but everyone has indicated that her own heat with all the windows closed should be fine.

Anything else I should look for? I am heading back outside to check on her.

Conor


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like a perfect kidding stall to me; no lights or heat necessary. If windows get fogged up you can crack one open a bit for ventilation.
Happy kidding!


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

Two cute little guys are out there with mama now. One is a little boy that takes after mama and the other is a girl that takes after her dad. They look to be doing great but will keep an eye on them. They look like they are attempting to nurse after I wiped them off and mama licked them.

Conor


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is great. Congratulations.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

That's great, congrats!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Sounds like things went well, congrats! Post pics! (=


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

+1 for pics!!!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

+2 lol


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Congratulation!


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

Thank you.

Here are some pictures. They are sucking on mama so I think everything is good. The one actively nursing is a little boy that looks more like his mother (pure Nubian goat) while other one is a girl and looks like the father (1/2 Lamancha (definite), likely 1/4 both Boer and something else (maybe Nubian) but the grandmother is kinda an unknown mix.

I am not sure about the photos but let me know if they work.

Conor


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sweet success!! Man they look so cozy in there.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks a bit of lamancha got in there..(tiny ears) : ) they are adorable!! congrats..I get happy chills when a kidding goes right


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Woohoo adorable!!


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah, they are cute. The father is 1/2 Lamancha and looks like the little girl with his ears. They are nice and cozy and I am using a 60w bulb for heat.

Conor


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Conor may be nosy and ask where you're located?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

They are very cute!!!
It seems like a boy year...bucklings keep popping out! :kidblue::kidblue::kidblue::kidblue:


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

I am in Rolla, MO. Yes, they are cute. I don't know what the normal ratio of sexes is but 50-50 doesn't seem all that odd. The dad is quite a male and I wouldn't expect anything other than at least one boy from him. He does things I wouldn't have even thought about as a teenage boy. Again, I am new to goats so maybe this is just normal???

Conor


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on the 2 new cuties!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Congrats!!! They are really cute!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Super cute! I love that idea for a kidding stall!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> I don't know what the normal ratio of sexes is but 50-50 doesn't seem all that odd.


For some reason I thought at first you had said two bucklings. Hey, a buck and a doe are very nice, especially when one has floppy ears and the other elf ears...


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

I see. That makes sense. It seems that many people have one of each from what I understand so that is why I was wondering.

Yeah, the camper shell on the pickup made for a good kidding stall, especially with the snow that turned all the ground to muck and then it had to get cold. Anyway, I am known for improvising well.

Also, how soon should I look into dehorning them? A couple of mine were not done right and continue to grow scurs that break off and bleed so I want to avoid that on these.

How about vaccines? How long on those and should I stagger them if I do both the CDT and the Case Bac (for CL)? I know you should boost in a month but I was wondering if it might be bad to do both in the same day or within a week.

Conor


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

CD&T is not effective in babies under 3 months of age per manufacturer...Moms antibidies will help protect the babies until them..Im not a fan of the CL vaccine since it is not made for goats...I understand it is very painful unless they have come up with a new one I have not seen yet which is possible : ), so maybe some one else has an opinion : ) as for disbudding we do it when the buds are the size of my pinky knuckle..you want to do it before it breaks skin..some we have to do at two days old other two weeks..depending on horn growth..


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

Gotcha on the vaccines... I did have one other goat come down with CL as shown by a lump behind her ear and a positive lab test. I have vaccinated the others although I did quarantine the sick goat for over a month and she was MISERABLE being away from her friends. I did use Case Bac and found the best place for vaccines is under the loose skin under the chest area. I used to do them in the shoulder area and they would bawl and cry some. When you get them under that loose skin, it is like nothing happened.

The mom of these has been vaccinated against CL as well as CDT. She got her CL vaccine 5-6 weeks ago and then a booster within a week or so before birth so I guess they are fine on that for now. I also boosted her CDT as the same time as the second CL shot.

I will keep an eye on the horn growth. I definitely don't want to have goats with scurs for life.

Thanks,

Conor


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

I was also wondering how to tell if the kids are getting enough milk. They are not complaining and seem content so I guess this is a good sign overall. Again, this is my first time around so I want to make sure all is well...

Conor


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

as long as they are content chances are they are well fed...tummies should feel full, solid, not sunken in : ) Did your vet lance the CL from your doe or did it burst on its own..??


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I was tld by my vet not to give cl vaccine unless absolutely necessary


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

I am going to attach more pictures. As for the goat with CL, I took it to the vet and he lanced/drained it for a sample. I quarantined her for over a month in a fenced in area away from the others that I threw up in a few hours. The CL knot came back a couple more times and had to be squeezed out before it healed up. I guess the quarantine area should be cleaned up and all organics burned after this snow melts. I am going to soak all water/food bowls in bleach and likely hose the trees, fencing, and ground down with a dilute solution afterwards as I understand this stuff can live in the soil for years. My vet had no problems with giving these to me and also indicated you could have a custom made vaccine done for like $200 which would be more cost effective if you have a large herd. I have heard others say yes on no on this just like I am seeing here.

Anyway, here are more pics of the babies. The little buckling looks like a spitting image of his mother.

Conor


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

They are all just lovely


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

They are great little guys. Now, how long should I leave them under the camper? I can see it going maybe another day before I want to change some or all the bedding.

I am going to put some fresh straw down in the pen that got nasty during the snow and hope that works for these guys. How long should I be extra worried about the cold nights?

Thanks,

Conor


----------

